# Trust in your gut feeling



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

I have been wanting a 1911 .45 for quite some time now and figured I could get one about January/February depending on how expensive life was. Well life was pretty good to me as far as being able to afford one (a little slower than desired), but supply and demand was not so good to me until now. 

I decided on the Ruger SR1911. When I got my money together, I begin my search and it was hard to find one and if I did it was over $750. I started doing a lot of bitching about all the sheep that ran out and purchased a handgun and ammo just because they were worried about loosing their right too, and how they artificially inflated prices and how that screwed people like me over. Now I sort of understand the rush on assault weapons and high capacity mags, but I never got why handguns and ammo were sucked up like they were. 

This brings me to yesterday. I go out looking and stop by the Cal Ranch store and they have a Ruger, but it is $749. I almost buy it thinking the price is going up all over, but my gut tells me not too (my gut carries a lot of weight so I decide to listen). I head over to Sportsman's and no luck they are out of the Ruger, but now the wall behind the counter which was void of handguns only 3 weeks ago is now 2/3rds full. I am beginning to see this as a positive note, so I look over their ammo and pistol ammo is still out. My gut tells me to go to Scheels, so I do and low and behold they have a Ruger and it is $649. I am staring at it through the case all excited when the sales guy comes up and asks me if I needed help. I asked him to see the Ruger. He takes it out and I look it over and say I'll take it. I got to give Scheels a shout out for not gouging and for having several guns in stock I will shop there again.

Great I finally have my gun but now I can't find ammo. I start bitching about the sheep again. I go online last night and everything is listed as out of stock. I start getting a little depressed but I have waited this long I can wait longer. Then today I am out driving around and pass the Walmart on Redwood and 53rd. My gut tells me to check it out, so I do. I go up to the gun counter and look at the barren shelves behind it. The clerk asked me what I was looking for and I said 45 acp. He smiles and reaches under the counter and pulls out two boxes of Winchester 100 count 230 grain FMJ and says they are $41 each. He asks if I want one or two I said I'll take both. I love it when things work out and always listen to your gut.

But now things worked out for me just fine, so I can no longer curse the sheep. I have to apologize to all the sheep that I was cursing over the last month and a half. It does not matter what someone's reasons are for buying something. It is important to them at that time so they do it. Just like it was important to buy what I bought at this time, so I am sorry to swear at you. However, I still think some of you are sheep. I hope the follow the flock mentality will subside and ammo demand will drop due to everyone already having lots by the time I need more. My gut tells me to just relax our 2nd amendment rights are fine as long as we watch over them. Government moves slow real slow, so there is no need to panic over rumors. You will know that they are not rumors long before any change happens giving you time to react and pressure lawmakers. Do that now if you desire about assault weapons and high capacity mags, but no need to hoard ammo. Have a great day I surely am.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

lifeisgood said:


> pulls out two boxes of Winchester 100 count 230 grain FMJ and says they are *$41 each.*


Holy cow that is EXPENSIVE! I was complaining a couple months ago about buying the same box for $24.00! Good grief things are expensive right now.

Glad to hear you found a SR1911 though. I look forward to a report


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

You may be backing off the cussing of the sheep but I'm still cussing them every time I look for small pistol primers or 22lr and all I can find is double the cost a few months ago. I too am starting to see things settle in and hope that in a few months we'll be at least closer to normal. My struggle is there's plenty to be found on KSL for way too much which tells me a fair part of the problem is opportunistic gougers buying up all the supply and creating an artificial shortage.

My gut is carrying a lot more weight than it used to but when I follow it I only end up eating too many cheese burgers :EAT: and get heart burn. It never leads me to ammo...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mavis13 said:


> You may be backing off the cussing of the sheep but I'm still cussing them every time I look for small pistol primers or 22lr and all I can find is double the cost a few months ago. I too am starting to see things settle in and hope that in a few months we'll be at least closer to normal.


Just look around, Gallenson's has had 90% of full stock (3 or 4 brands of 4 types each) in primers the last two times I have been there and the price is only about 10% more than 6 months ago. Any other gouging is due to your retailer, not the supply chain.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Shot SHow in January all the factory people said they were selling to the dealers at the regular price. I agree its the retailers that are screwing with us. Look at Sportsmans, they are still selling the AR's they are able to get in at the same price they were in December. But ya gotta be there early Tuesday to get a number and come back Tuesday afternoon to see what came in. Then the guys that buy turn around and sell them on the internet for 2-3 times what they bought them for that morning. Primers are the same thing. OK , I'm done. :O•-: :roll:


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

There is still plenty of stuff to be had, just remember quantity, quantity, quantity. Search around a bit and it's out there. I just ordered 10,000 small pistol and small rifle primers for the upcoming 3gun season. Paid around $29 per thousand plus hazardous shipping fee and recieved the shipment in less than a week.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Ive been considering a SR1911 as well. I will look forward to a report..


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I hope that people continue to buy and shoot guns and ammo at the current rate and that the industy is forced to double in size to keep up with the market. Personally, I love it. Good on America for using the good old fashioned market to define what is important in this country.-------SS


----------

